# Help needed for NZ EOI



## chowdary_e (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Kindly advice me for my NZ EOI submission, here is my scenario.

B.Tech in Mechanical Engineering (Equal to level 7 in NZ)
My University is in the List of NZ exceptions, so I am thinking not go for PAR (pre-assessment) and lodge the EOI directly.
My work experience 7yrs is on System administration (with MCSE & MCITP certifications)
As my education is different from my work, i was in confusion, if need to go for PAR with my MCSE certifcations (excluding my degree) ? 
and how will be my points claim on these?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

They won't assess MCSE.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

chowdary_e said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Kindly advice me for my NZ EOI submission, here is my scenario.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Your university AND academic qualification must be stated on the exemption list to avoid assessment.
If this is the case for you then you would be wasting your time and money going for PAR.
NZQA do not assess anything other than academic qualifications, therefore in respect of work certificates/trade certificates, these only need to be assessed by a registering body if there is a requirement to be registered for that particular trade in NZ.
I.e. An Electrician - if you were claiming that you met the absolute skill shortage for this trade off the list, not only would you need the academic qualifications as stated, you would also need to have been in touch with the EWRB in NZ and be going down the route of having your academic qualifications, work experience and any work/trade certificates assessed by them and be going down the route to be registered by them.
Same for nurses, vets, doctors etc.


----------



## chowdary_e (Jun 11, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> Your university AND academic qualification must be stated on the exemption list to avoid assessment.
> If this is the case for you then you would be wasting your time and money going for PAR.
> NZQA do not assess anything other than academic qualifications, therefore in respect of work certificates/trade certificates, these only need to be assessed by a registering body if there is a requirement to be registered for that particular trade in NZ.
> ...


Thank you for your clear & valuable suggestions, hence i will be proceeding to lodge the EOI directly without going for PAR, as my University & academic qualifications in exemption list


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

chowdary_e said:


> Thank you for your clear & valuable suggestions, hence i will be proceeding to lodge the EOI directly without going for PAR, as my University & academic qualifications in exemption list


@chowdary_e: You seem like someone from Hyderabad, Andhra. Do you think we can team up, share knowledge & work on lodging the EOI, of course individually? 

I am also planning to apply. My education is also exempt from assessment. Your question helped me to understand that I don't have to go for PAR since my university is also under the exemption list.

But do you know how can one get their work experience assessed ?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

torrentkid said:


> @chowdary_e: You seem like someone from Hyderabad, Andhra. Do you think we can team up, share knowledge & work on lodging the EOI, of course individually?
> 
> I am also planning to apply. My education is also exempt from assessment. Your question helped me to understand that I don't have to go for PAR since my university is also under the exemption list.
> 
> But do you know how can one get their work experience assessed ?


Work experience isn't assessed. You make a claim on the EOI of how much experience you have and if you subsequently receive ITA then this is the time you must prove to Immigration that you have those years of experience, by maybe supplying a letter from your employer, payslips, tax records/employment records etc.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Work experience isn't assessed. You make a claim on the EOI of how much experience you have and if you subsequently receive ITA then this is the time you must prove to Immigration that you have those years of experience, by maybe supplying a letter from your employer, payslips, tax records/employment records etc.


@escapedtonz: Thanks for your response. Got one more question for you, if you can.
If I were to claim spouse points, and she studied her bachelor's & master's from two universities which are both *not* on the Qualifications Exempt from Assessment list, should I have her undergo the PAR by NZQA before EOI ?

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

torrentkid said:


> @escapedtonz: Thanks for your response. Got one more question for you, if you can.
> If I were to claim spouse points, and she studied her bachelor's & master's from two universities which are both not on the Qualifications Exempt from Assessment list, should I have her undergo the PAR by NZQA before EOI ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes you must have your spouse qualification assessed before submitting EOI if it isn't on the exemption list.


----------

